# Bassadict69's 2018 Lawn Journal



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

I moved back into my childhood home after my father passed about 10 years ago. Much of the house and yard had been neglected. I have done a little here, and a little there trying to turn this yard around. Some of the first things I tackled was filling in a large gully in the back yard and removing a ton of trees...here are a few pics of where I started.










The gulley was filled in and sodded and I have slowly been trying to get everything to fill in across the yard. I soil tested in 2016 and followed recommendations from another site and was pleased with the results. 2017 hit and due to one thing or another, I didn't have time for the yard so I hired someone. They spray weed killers and fertilized several times throughout the year but this year I have canceled them and plan to get back to it myself. I am slowly spreading dirt and filling in spots also. Here are a few pics from this year and last...



















A couple current pics...I have spread some dirt on some low spots and you may notice a few more trees missing...




























It has come a long way but still has a long way to go...I haven't even started on the front yet! :roll:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Good stuff. I think I remember seeing pictures of this yard at ATY.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

+1 Ware. Welcome to TLF Bassadict!

I specifically remember a thread about irrigating using the lake water. Did you get that figured out?


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

I am still running a pump on the dock, piped to the bank with a hose barb to which I am still running water hoses and 4 sprinklers. Every year, I tell myself I am finishing the irrigation system, but something else always gets the money. This year, we tore out the rotting deck and poured a concrete patio.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Welcome to TLF. I can't see the pictures, there's just a big - in a circle where they should be.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Welcome to TLF. I can't see the pictures, there's just a big - in a circle where they should be.


+1, it looks like Google is not letting you share them. Feel free to edit your original post and upload them using the blue "Add image to post" link at the bottom of the post editor screen. :thumbup:


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks guys...I am back at work the next few days, but will take care of this as soon as I can.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Are these pics still not showing?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

bassadict69 said:


> Are these pics still not showing?


No.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Ware said:


> bassadict69 said:
> 
> 
> > Are these pics still not showing?
> ...


I am seeing pics now!

Property looks really nice. Looking forward to your updates!


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

I am hoping all that in the 5th pic will fill in nicely this year since the trees are gone now...


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

I finally get a day off tomorrow to head down to the LSU Ag center extension office with my soil test results and get recommendations and get started with improvements.

I also found someone to bring in some river sand that is MUCH cheaper than mason sand and seems to be what everyone around here uses, so I hope to get about load delivered pretty soon.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

bassadict69 said:


> I finally get a day off tomorrow to head down to the LSU Ag center extension office with my soil test results and get recommendations and get started with improvements.
> 
> I also found someone to bring in some river sand that is MUCH cheaper than mason sand and seems to be what everyone around here uses, so I hope to get about load delivered pretty soon.


https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=148&p=53172&hilit=River#p53172

Before you get river sand, you may want to see what problems that can cause.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Well, great! Back to the drawing board!


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

I put down 200# of Dolomitic Lime about a week and 1/2 ago. This time next week, I plan to start putting down the N and trying to get this stuff spreading...

Here is a pic from yesterday after mowing. It doesn't look too bad from a distance...


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

I put down a 50# bag of 33-0-0 today in my 12k sq ft back yard and put down about 20# of the same in my front yard which is about 4800 sq ft.

Been running the sprinklers all afternoon to get it all watered in good...


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

I've neglected this post although I haven't done as much to the yard as I should have. I made another application of fertilizer in July but other than that haven't done anything.

This will be my first year applying preemergents, etc. I have some Prodiamine 65 due in on Monday and plan to apply it as soon as these rains stop and it dries up. I assume I shouldn't apply it to wet grass?

The yard is looking pretty decent from afar but upon closer examination is full of weeds for the most part. I plan to update my pics on Monday also.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

bassadict69 said:


> I finally get a day off tomorrow to head down to the LSU Ag center extension office with my soil test results and get recommendations and get started with improvements.
> 
> I also found someone to bring in some river sand that is MUCH cheaper than mason sand and seems to be what everyone around here uses, so I hope to get about load delivered pretty soon.


The Red River won't have those pebbles. If you are getting the dirt from Hat Creek dirt pit, the worst thing I've seen come out of theres is large clay clods that can be picked out. They also have a "select" sand for a little more.

I'm not sure if that frac sand cleaning place sells to the public, but you might want to check with them. They are pulling river sand and have an extensive wash process.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Good to know...I will check with them. I plan to have all this figured out by Spring and do my leveling as the SA is waking up from it's winter sleep.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

Let me know what prices you get. I know they've been moving a bunch of that frac sand down closer to me, and I know it will do a great job of leveling. I'm concerned about the 0% organic matter in it.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Today I applied a round of Prodiamine to the yard and gave it a mowing since I may not be able to again for a week...


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

I pulled out the BBQ thermometer and checked a few soil temps around the yard and all were 56-60, plus a few others had suggested it so I went ahead and applied my Prodiamine. I will have to add pics of my front and side yard once it greens up since I am starting treatments on it this year.

I treated a total of about 28,800 sq ft with 12.17oz of Prodiamine WDG... I sure hope that is correct!


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

That should do it for 6 months.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Pulled soil samples from both front and back yards during a lull in the rains. My yard is SOAKED!


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

I decided to play with my side yard a bit. I had some Image for Southern Lawns that has been sitting unused so I sprayed the appr 3800k of my side yard which is full of probably every weed known to man!

Starting to see a green tint to the SA I do have in the back yard!


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Now we just need things to dry out...


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Glad to see another St Augustine lawn and Good luck this season.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

https://youtu.be/_CsmK2jDP40


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

bassadict69 said:


>


Man I know the feeling. Ive got to get out there today and hit some winter weeds in my yard. The fall pre emergent let alot get through.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

I came home yesterday to see a small yard sign in my yard from a local lawn guy that I had come give me a quote a couple of weeks ago to spray and fertilize my yard all summer. I got his price and decided to give it a shot myself and never signed a contract. My mother who lives with us said she seen someone riding around on something spraying my yard.

I texted the guy and he said they sprayed my yard before realizing I had never signed a contract. He said he sprayed a split app of Dimension and also MSM. I explained I had decided to take it on myself and had already sprayed prodiamine. He said he only did a split app so I should be ok. I hope he is right...


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Posting my soil results here, simply so I will have them in my journal...

Front yard and side yard...13000sq ft 









Back Yard...


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

I got started yesterday attempting to bring up the pH of my front yard. I applied 400# calcitic lime to the front 8800 sq yards of my yard.

I hope to find some better lime with better coverage soon to finish up with.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

We have some rain coming tonight so I decided it was time to fertilize! I applied 84# of 29-0-4 to my entire yard. I am anxious to see how my side and front yard do now that I am working on them as well as the backyard.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Planning to buy some Celsius today to spray my weedy areas to hopefully make room for the grass to spread...

Is it too early to hit my really thin areas with more fertilizer?


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Sprayed Celsius yesterday at the medium rate. I sprayed my front yard and side yard which is about 13000 sq ft. I mixed this in just under 15 gal of water, hoping to be close to 13 gal. Hopefully this was correct!


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

A couple videos prior to spraying Celsius...they are pretty bad videos, but if you can ID any weeds that would be great!

https://youtu.be/0P7drwnwGxU

https://youtu.be/9a0svZj5Ozg


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

I have yet to see any damage done by my Celsius application...not sure where I messed up!


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

A few pics of the backyard so I can compare to end of the summer...










I sure need to take out a couple of more trees to let the sun in on this side...









The view from the lake...


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

5-20-19

Revive 50# spread on approx 12k of front and side yards.
42# 29-0-4 spread on appr 16k backyard

I have a backyard full of impressive runners and things are looking good. 
The side yard I sprayed a few weeks ago with Celcius is still looking bad and full of weeds...not real sure what I did wrong!


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

6-3-2019

I spread a bag of Scotts Disease X (Grp 11) and a bag of BioAdvanced Fungus Control (Grp 3) on the thickest part of my SA yard and used the preventative rate on both.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Sure looks good after mowing! I am keeping it at about 3.5" and having to mow every 3 -4 days. I hope to get a couple loads of river sand in the next week or so and try to smooth some areas out and hopefully coax the SA to spread a little more.



















I do have LOTS of crabgrass on the left side of the yard to deal with.


----------

